# Lost the screw



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

Perhaps one of you could tell me. While plinking with my Heritage Rough Rider this week, I felt/saw something drop in front of me. When I looked down, there lay the ejector rod! After careful inspection, realized quickly that the one screw holding it to the barrel had come out. Try to find a small blued screw in gray/charcoal colored stones!

My question is, do you think any reputable gun store with a "gunsmith" on premises would have such a screw in his misc box? I've written to Heritage, but as yet have heard nothing from them; could be the holiday weekend preventing them from communicating.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

That screw has a tendency to loosen on many revolvers, not just Heritage. When you get the replacement, apply a little blue Loktite.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Any gunsmith worth his salt can replace that screw.

Failing that, replace it yourself. Buy one at...
Brownells: http://www.brownells.com/, or
Jack First: https://jack-first-gun-parts.myshopify.com/, or
Gun Parts Corp.: https://www.gunpartscorp.com/.


----------



## Clintasaurusrex (Nov 11, 2020)

I literally just solved this problem.
My ejector rod screw keeps falling out because the first 3 threads are stripped out, and I've been struggling to find either a single ejector rod screw or a complete ejector rod and rubber assembly. 
But I made a discovery! 
The ejection rod screw is literally the same as the back backstrap screws. I learned this by first noticing the screws in the picture for the set of backstrap screws looks identical, and second, by removing one of the backstrap screws to compare. 
They are indeed identical!
You can either order a set of new ones direct from heritage for 9.99, or you can do what I did and swap one of my existing backstrap screws for the ejector rod screw.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

I suggest giving the company a call. You may get a response quicker. That suggestion is for any company.


----------

